# Behr's new Premium Plus Ultra



## hgiljr (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello everyone. Anyone have good feedback on this new type of paint which includes primer? I am about to paint my home externally which needs primer so I was just wondering. Also I will be using an airless spray painter and I am not sure if I can use this with it. Any info appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I have used their outdoor stain and I won't ever use it again. Their solid stain was drying on my brush even as I applied it. I imagine their paints are just as bad. Thining it out did not help.
Other painters on another board will tell you that Benjamin Moore and Sherwin-Williams are a better quality paint.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Though I haven't used that particular product, I don't have any good feedback on any Behr product I've used
All the one's I have used (int/ext/paints/stains), have been seriously, truly, horrible compared to other products on the market
Hard to work with, difficult to apply, and needing more coats to still look cheesy
They certainly aren't money savers

Their popularity is a testament to the power of marketing of the Big Box that owns it

As for self-primers, they have their uses
A whole house that needs primer is _not_ one of them
As many Behr failures as I've seen, I can't imagine how quickly a house that needs a proper primer and gets a Behr Self-Priming Paint would fail

I'd recommend heading to your local Paint Store (not a paint dept.) and getting some premium products and proper advice
Going with a premium Ben Moore, Sherwin Williams, or Pittsburgh paint primer and paint combination is well worth the time. money, and effort, as it will look better, and last as long as possible


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

hgiljr said:


> ...this new type of paint which includes primer?


That in itself seems to raise red flags, why would a painter want primer in the second finish coat...unless they say you only need one coat...which...uhh, never mind.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Self priming paint is a catch phrase associated with interior paint used on drywall. 

There are some high end paints that are self priming, like duration. 

In all fairness, I haven't seen the new behr paint, but at first glance it sounds like HD has picked up on the phrase and is capitalizing.


----------

